# Refrigerator advice



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey all. My 13 cu ft refrigerator is dying and it is time to upgrade. I do not care about looks, I care about kwh :thumb: Just thought maybe some of you have already done the research and I could save some time.

I would love to hear all the crazy refrigerator schemes as well! 

This will be run off the grid. Would love to find one that in case of a power outage I can run it from the inverter and not kill my batts.

Looking for the best bang for my buck, energy wise.

Thanks-

LH


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a late 1920's GE Monitor Top fridge I just took out to the farm.. been using it for years to keep my beer cold.. 

Uses less energy than our Energy Star ultra efficient junk we have in our house.. Runs half as much too... 

They don't have the most storage space, and very little freezer space, but it was a great option for us for a getaway place.. 

Funny.. they sure don't make them like they used to... especially when it comes to insulation and efficiency.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I'd use the Energy Star list of fridges as a guide -- it shows KWH per year for all of them:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Experimental/AirColTesting/Index.htm

There is also the scheme that converts a chest type freezer into a fridge:
Its in this section:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#Appliances

The claim is 0.1 KWH per day, which is pretty impressive -- but you don't get a freezer compartment.

Gary


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There is some excellent super efficient units available but they are pricy.

If your present unit takes a dump to-day and you panic, then your at the mercy of seeing what is available locally----with a price that you get along with....

I do not at all recall any thread that gets into one specific "big box brand"........

Would "Consumers" reviews of the major brands help . . .????

I do not at all regret spending the bucks for my SunDanzer . . . . . .top quality.....


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I use a 7.8 cu. ft. propane fridge (not from a camper) works great for me.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I,m looking for something similar too. Have a 26cu.ft. energy star rated, but am now down to just me and the dog (who dosen't go in there too much) and looking to downsize. My parent's 20 yr old fridge is getting ify, so I could help them out while helping me out. A propane super efficient type would take a few decades to justify the price. It seems all the smaller units cost the same to operate as my huge one. Don't know why, just building crap for the smaller units I guess. Mike


----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. My current unit uses 685ish kwh a year. Not terrible when looking at the new numbers. 
I love the chest freezer idea Gary. Not sure the kids and hubby would 
Just want to make a choice before I have to. My electric company give a $50 rebate to change out to Energy Star. Guess it is time to run numbers. 
Thanks again
LH


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

vallyfarm said:


> I,m looking for something similar too. Have a 26cu.ft. energy star rated, but am now down to just me and the dog (who dosen't go in there too much) and looking to downsize. My parent's 20 yr old fridge is getting ify, so I could help them out while helping me out. A propane super efficient type would take a few decades to justify the price. It seems all the smaller units cost the same to operate as my huge one. Don't know why, just building crap for the smaller units I guess. Mike


Hi,
The propane fridges I've looked at use quite a bit more energy than an equivalent energy star electric model. 

Do you have a specific propane fridge in mind?

Gary


----------



## ani's ark (May 12, 2012)

We are currently reviewing our fridge/freezer needs too.
We have a standard fridge/freezer for 2 of us which uses too much power, as we run a small 1kw solar/wind system, and we lacked freezer space. Last winter we insulated our house and installed a woodstove. Although the house is now lovely warm and cosy, this meant the fridge/freezer ran almost non-stop all winter, when not as much power is generated as in summer. We had to choose power outages or spoiled food: problem.
This winter we have 3 goats and a small pig to slaughter one by one, so are thinking we will invest in a 7cubic ft chest freezer and put it outside in the lean-to so it stays cold and uses minimal power. If we fill and freeze soda bottles of water in it, we can take them out and put them in the old fridge each day, leaving it unplugged and basically turning it into an insulated cooler box for our milk and cheese, as veges come from the garden fresh over winter in our climate - we just get a few frosts. In summer we'll have the option to plug the fridge in again when there's lots of power.

It just seems more practical to us to increase our efficiency rather than use more appliances than we really need. Good luck finding the best solution for your family - fridges and freezers are quite a challenge when you are off grid!


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

we have a sunfrost. And are very happy. I dont know the numbers but it is very stingy but spendy. 
I have used propane for years and also thought they worked real good.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes Sunfrost has been top dog for many many years. 
But the spendy part is hard for most folks to handle.
Finally some body with an open mind came along and put the next best on the market SunDanzer........
tho people still complain at the SunDanzer price........

Those folks are blinded by the big box price tags..............


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

yes but SunDanzer products don't have the Capacity as Sunfrost


----------

